

Some first results from the new, higher-energy Large Hadron Collider - ingve
http://www.theguardian.com/science/life-and-physics/2015/jul/26/some-first-results-from-the-new-higher-energy-large-hadron-collider

======
digisign
Great timing, just watched Paticle Fever last night on Netflix, a great intro
to the work being done there.

